# another reason not to ride greyhound



## wokofshame (Mar 9, 2009)

For some reason I can't cut 'n' paste the url, anyway this dude got declared not guilty by reason of insanity a few days ago.

Cannibalism revealed
Greyhound bus killer beheads victim and then eats flesh 
(7) August 3, 2008, 10:10 
In a turn of events that belong nowhere but perhaps a horror movie, a police officer at the scene of a grisly beheading on a Canadian bus reported seeing the attacker hacking off pieces of the victim's body and eating them. 


Previous Next Picture 1 of 9 
Picture: AP
An Royal Canadian Mounted Police crime scene investigator examines outside the bus on Thursday July 31, 2008 near Portage La Prairie, Manitoba. 
This gruesome information was revealed on a a police tape that was leaked on the Internet Saturday. In the tape of radio transmissions, a Royal Canadian Mounted Police officer refers to the attacker as „Badger“ and says he is armed with a knife and scissors and is „defiling the body at the front of the bus as we speak.“ 

Related Articles
Savage attacker on Greyhound bus identified 
Greyhound bus killer due in court 
Grisly murder aboard Greyhound bus in Canada 
Woman's baby cut from womb 
French students murdered in London 
Police charge man in brutal deaths of two French students in London 
EastEnders star Brooke Kinsella's brother stabbed to death 
7 dead in stabbing spree in downtown Tokyo after attacker drives into a crowd 
British government vows tougher knife laws after spate of teen slayings 
Noel Gallagher says "knive-wielding scum bags" are taking over Britain On the tape, which lasts about 80 seconds, officers continue to detail the attacker's movements until one reports, „Badger's at the back of the bus, hacking off pieces and eating it.“ 

Tags
Canada Greyhound bus victim beheading cannibalism flesh The RCMP described the tapes as „operational police communications and, as such, are not meant for public consumption.“ Police said permission had not been given to use the radio transmission, which was posted on LiveLeak.com and picked up by other Web sites. 

Officers were responding to a desolate stretch of the TransCanada Highway about 12 miles (20 kilometers) from Portage La Prairie, Manitoba, after the bloody attack late Wednesday on the bus traveling from Edmonton, Alberta to Winnipeg, Manitoba. 

Vince Weiguang Li, 40, faces second-degree murder charges for the murder of a 22-year-old man, who friends and family identified as Tim McLean. 

Passengers said they had just reboarded the bus following a break when the suspect – for no apparent reason – stabbed the man sitting next to him dozens of times as passengers fled in horror. He then severed the man's head, displayed it and began hacking at the body. 

Li's employer said in an interview Saturday that he was shocked to learn that his „model employee“ had been accused of the grisly attack. Vincent Augert, an independent contractor who distributes newspapers in Edmonton, said that Li was one of his most reliable carriers. 

„He was very punctual and always cleanly dressed,“ he told The Associated Press. „He was a very nice, polite guy. We would've had no reason to let him go before all this happened.“ 

Augert said Li had worked for him since last July and caused no problems. 

„I had no odd suspicions about him at all,“ said Augert. 

Augert said that Li called him two weeks ago to say he needed a day or two off to go to Winnipeg for a job interview at the end of July. He said Li called him back and left a message with the dates, but never followed up after that. 

„That was unusual for him not to call back and then when he didn't show up for work on Tuesday we got worried,“ said Augert, who said it was sometimes difficult to understand Li because he spoke quickly and had a strong Chinese accent. 

Augert said he called Li's cell phone on Thursday and his wife answered. She told him that she hadn't heard from Li, who had told her he had to leave for a few days because of a family emergency. 

Li, who shuffled into a courtroom Friday in Portage la Prairie with his head bowed and feet shackled, appeared before the court without a lawyer. He did not reply when the judge asked him whether he was going to get a lawyer, and only nodded slightly when asked whether he was exercising his right not to speak. He was not required to enter a plea. 

The prosecutor asked for a psychiatric assessment, but the judge said he wanted to give Li a chance to meet with his lawyer. Li's next court appearance is scheduled for Tuesday. The RCMP said Li has no known criminal record. 

McLean's family spoke publicly Saturday for the first time since the brutal attack. 

„He was a little guy with a heart bigger than you could know,“ McLean's uncle, Alex McLean, told reporters in a prepared statement from the family. 

„Tim spent his life traveling and meeting new people and always saw the good in everyone. He had the most infectious giggle. You could hear him laughing a mile away,“ said Alex McLean. 

„It didn't matter what kind of a day you were having, because when you heard him laugh, you couldn't help but join in.“ 

William Caron, 23, said McLean was quiet, though he liked to socialize with friends. He was small – about 5-foot-4 (1.6 meters) and 130 pounds (59 kilograms) – and tended to stay away from a fight, Caron said. 

„All the time I've known Tim, he's never been the type of guy to get into a fight with. He always kept to himself when there's strangers around,“ Caron said. 

The killing has spawned a vast online community, with tens of thousands showing support for McLean's family and expressing disgust for the attack. 

One of the many groups on the social networking site Facebook has accumulated over 40,000 members with more than 2,000 wall posts. 

„It's something right out of a horror movie,“ said Sheena in Edmonton.


----------



## finn (Mar 9, 2009)

I heard about that a while ago, I'm just a bit disappointed that no one tried to stop him- it sounded like he was wide open for someone else to shank him.


----------



## eatmonksus (Mar 9, 2009)

fucking a. i'm gonna STICK to greyhound after this...


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Mar 10, 2009)

This is why you should stick to the rails


----------



## spud (Mar 14, 2009)

you guys cant say your not curious about the taste of human flesh


----------



## eatmonksus (Mar 14, 2009)

exactly. if i ever come across a freshly dead body, i'm going to try my hardest not to try it...


----------



## veggieguy12 (Mar 14, 2009)

Pretty sure this story came up in a Railroad News, not that I'm bothering to check now...
but c'mon, this isn't really a reason not to ride Greyhound.
Like that murder of a hitchhiker is a reason not to hitch, or the murder of a freightrider is a reason not to hop trains?


----------



## katiehabits (Mar 15, 2009)

i was hitching to Winnipeg from Edmonton the day after that happened. everone had a greyhound joke for me on that trip....


----------



## compass (Mar 15, 2009)

I knew a guy who ate people before; said they taste like shit.


----------



## spoorprint (Mar 16, 2009)

No, the good reasons not to ride greyhound are
1.you'll catch a virus
2they'll route you all over hell because they cut their north central stations out.
3they're snotty and rude
4they negelect safety
last year coming out of St.Louis they stopped our bus becase the driver thought there was a lug nut missing.turned out there were-3-on one wheel.
But I'll probably do it again.


----------



## finn (Mar 16, 2009)

Sometimes when riding the dirty dog, the passengers have to take shifts on "drowsy driver watch," to make sure the driver doesn't nod off and kill everyone. This has happened to me more than once.


----------



## macks (Mar 16, 2009)

finn said:


> Sometimes when riding the dirty dog, the passengers have to take shifts on "drowsy driver watch," to make sure the driver doesn't nod off and kill everyone. This has happened to me more than once.



If you're stuck and have to pay for it, ride the cushions! Amtrak sucks too but the greyhound is more crowded, dirtier, their employees are assholes, and they are often more expensive (at least in the NW). Bah, greyhound sucks so bad.


----------



## Seldom Seen Smith (Mar 16, 2009)

This is why I ride the Chinatown bus

haha, just kidding they suck too.


----------



## finn (Mar 16, 2009)

God help you if you get on a Chinatown bus with any kind of mechanical troubles. The drivers are fast, but if the bus breaks down, you're hitching out. There will probably be no extra empty bus that comes to pick you up if you're in the middle of nowhere. But I have to say the the drowsy driver watch system works, it's kept the dirty dog from crashing 99.9% of the time!


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Mar 17, 2009)

I had the inconvenience of taking a greyhound from TX to WI, it was full of loud hicks talking about thier latest john deer tractor, babies that puked on my arm, fat people that take up a seat and a half, crack heads that paced the bus for hours on end while everyone else slept, a white supremicest(sp?) dude who talked shit on the bus to chicago...ya'll know he got his ass beat on the smoke break. FUCK THAT!! never again.


----------



## compass (Mar 17, 2009)

dirty_rotten_squatter said:


> I had the inconvenience of taking a greyhound from TX to WI, it was full of loud hicks talking about thier latest john deer tractor, babies that puked on my arm, fat people that take up a seat and a half, crack heads that paced the bus for hours on end while everyone else slept, a white supremicest(sp?) dude who talked shit on the bus to chicago...ya'll know he got his ass beat on the smoke break. FUCK THAT!! never again.



Damn, that sounds kind of like my last greyhound trip. Except, I had some g telling me about how stupid they were to give him a concealed carry permit, how accurate he is because he goes to the range daily with his 45, and showing me videos on his cell phone of him shooting an AR-15.

When we pulled into Dallas late at night, the driver and a guy sitting behind us who was born and raised there warned us about the "characters" hanging around the station. This one dude wanted cigs so bad he asked some crack head looking fool where he could buy some, followed him up the street and got his ass robbed.

Greyhound is fucking torture, and I will try my best never to ride again. Amtrak is way better, cheaper, and you can get some good views of yards you pass through.


----------



## Angela (Mar 18, 2009)

Once when I was young and stupid, I bought one of those Greyhound ameripass tickets they use to offer and rode those buses all over the county back and forth and around for a few months one summer. Definitely don't have any regrets but that was more than enough Greyhound for a lifetime or two, or three...


----------



## ziggyluscious (Mar 25, 2009)

Amtrak ??
Hmm you CAN'T buy tickets at the counter now if you have no picture i.d.

Happened to my fella in L.A and Washington.


----------



## Mankini (Apr 14, 2015)

macks said:


> If you're stuck and have to pay for it, ride the cushions! Amtrak sucks too but the greyhound is more crowded, dirtier, their employees are assholes, and they are often more expensive (at least in the NW). Bah, greyhound sucks so bad.



Greyhound DOES suck. Stinky, stations are dirty and usually in crappy parts of town, wake you up at 330AM for a 6 hour layover. Amtrak rocks.


----------



## Leap (Apr 14, 2015)

Was taking the greyhound from BC to ontario cause I didn't feel like hitching anymore, was getting cold etc.... so anyways the bus breaks down around the border of BC and alberta at some diner. So we're happy that we had something to do and most of us go and buy some dinner while waiting for the replacement bus and luckily this place has beer!

I think around 5 of us grab a brew and shoot the shit and the driver walks in right after the server brings us the beer, We have yet to take a drink. Driver is all pissed and asks who bought the beer all 5 say aye. He says "well I hope you like walking because since you got those I'm leaving you here, you're banned from riding." We all balk and ask the guy to have a heart that we didn't even touch the drinks. blahblahblah takes about 2 hours of talking with the guy from each of us until the new bus arrives to get him to allow us to ride again.

Bus takes off again and we miss our connector in Calgary so we have to stay the night in the terminal. Morning comes round and we're gifted free breakfast at the station. Bunch of us go to the desk and ask if we could get any sort of compensation. She tells us that we're lucky to get a free breakfast and that since first class(the school bus company) bought out greyhound that they've gutted the company and are just waiting for it to die out. 

tl;dr bus breaks down, almost get kicked off, miss connector and have to spend the night at the terminal. get compt breakfast. 

yea... that's my last ride on the ol' bus. not giving them money again.


----------



## Wawa (Apr 14, 2015)

Took the bolt bus from eugene to portland... clean cozy cushiony seats with reading lights, clean shitter, friendly laid back driver... no issues with luggage since they let you go under to bus and load/unload your own shit. Normally they have free wife but it was down. Cost $6. Shit I wish these guys had more routes in the west.


----------



## Jaguwar (Apr 16, 2015)

Sounds like Megabus , as long as you get one of the double Deckers, it's an incredibly comfortable and fun ride.


----------



## CelticWanderer (Apr 16, 2015)

I was otw to california via grey hound starting in Atlanta. Well, we're all on the bus in the terminal waiting to leave and this dude starts yelling about how he's ganna blow the bus up. Well, some dude reports him to the driver. and they shut everytihng down and pull the dude off. Officials show up and search all the bags in the undercarrige. Sure enough dude had a fucking bomb in a bag. Ended up screwing up the schedual that we ended up with an 18 hour layover in salt lake city. Which, wasn't that bad cause that city is cool as fuck.


----------



## Jaguwar (Apr 16, 2015)

... holy fuck for real?! Yikes!! Crazy world out there.


----------



## intoxnito (May 14, 2015)

Blame Canada!!! lol! &def fuck greyhound!lost my shit&the bus driver fuckt up the schedule,cuz he couldnt run a handicap lift in memphis,stranded me for a day&half in little rock&of course it was my fault,they had no part.fucking cramped ass seats make my feet swell&like any1 in there right mind wants to pay that kinda $ to sit ass2elbow with total strangers that dont kno the power of a baby wipe&im not even gonna mention the fucking vampire homebum junkies&relentless barrage of dealers awaiting you at every stop.honestly the more i think about greyhound the more i wanna cut a mofo up&chow down,but its gonna be 1 of the d-bag drivers who are always so kind&curteous! Fuck gayhound!!!


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 11, 2017)

Update:

Canada man who beheaded bus passenger granted freedom
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-38945061

A man with schizophrenia who beheaded a fellow bus passenger in Canada in 2008 has been granted freedom.
Will Baker, formerly known as Vince Weiguang Li, killed 22-year-old Tim McLean after hearing what he thought was "the voice of God".
He was deemed not criminally responsible and received mental health treatment. 
A review board in Manitoba ordered his discharge - without monitoring - saying he did not pose a significant threat. 
Mr McLean's mother, who had opposed granting Mr Baker freedom, said she had "no words" following the decision on Friday. 
"I have no comment today," Carol de Delley wrote on Facebook.
'Alien attack'
The attack took place in front of horrified passengers as the inter-city Greyhound bus travelled past Portage la Prairie, about 70km (40 miles) west of Winnipeg.
Mr Baker, a former church custodian and computer programmer who emigrated from China to Canada in 2001, repeatedly stabbed Mr McLean, who was sitting next to him, before cutting off his head and removing internal organs.
The attack began without warning. Alerted by screams from the victim, the driver stopped the bus and fled with the passengers as he continued his attack.
In 2009, Mr Baker was found not criminally responsible for the killing. He then spent seven years in treatment in a secure wing of a psychiatric hospital.
In an interview with a schizophrenia society in 2012, he said he heard what he believed was "the voice of God".
"The voice told me that I was the third story of the Bible, that I was like the second coming of Jesus [and that] I was to save people from a space alien attack."
He also said he was "really sorry" for what he had done.
Mr Baker was allowed last year to live on his own apartment in Winnipeg, Manitoba, but was still subject to monitoring to ensure he took his medication.
But his doctors told Manitoba's Criminal Code Review Board that he understood that he needed to take the medication and that he would continue with his treatment if released.
"The review board is of the opinion that the weight of evidence does not substantiate that Mr Baker poses a significant threat to the safety of the public," the review board said in a written decision.


----------



## tacopirate (Feb 11, 2017)

Wow. I remember when this happened, really bizarre. I don't know how I feel about him being released. On one hand, I sympathize with people who suffer from schizophrenia and have several friends that have it. On the other hand, none of my friends who suffer from it have ever cut someones fucking head off. I mean, given that he took someones life and that schizophrenics routinely stop taking their medication, I wouldn't trust him to be around other people. Crazy world we live in...


----------



## Hobo Mud (Sep 12, 2017)

I have taken grey hound busses all over the country at some point or time. Longest trip was from Elma Washington to Nashville Tennessee. Majority of my experiences were nightmarish to say the least.

The pricing of the food is outrageous, employees always seem rude most of the time, the seats on the bust are extremely unconformable, the ventilation on the bus is non existent, you have to constantly keep a close watch on your luggage or traveling bag.

i refuse to take a grey hound bus unless it is a destination that is under a 100 miles or less at this point. In my years of riding I have just about seen everything imaginable pertaining to the most violent to the most disgusting acts known to man pertaining to the grey hound system.

In all honesty I would feel safer in a open pod of convicted killers in jail than some the bus stations I have been at. The final straw for me pertaining to grey hound is the issues with the drivers not showing up for work as which leds to massive delays. We live in a different world and time. Grey hound was not that bad 15 to 20 years ago but things change. I will stick to train hopping, walking or hitch hiking. Stay safe everyone.......


----------

